# KP police requests new force for CPEC, Chinese nationals’ security



## FalconsForPeace

Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police on Monday forwarded a summary to CM Pervaiz Khattak, asking for the formation of a new force for the protection of Chinese individuals present in the country.

KP police prepared the summary pertaining to the protection and security of Chinese individuals working on development projects including the CPEC.

The summary stated that in the new force unit, 4,180 officials of different ranks should be inducted.

According to the document, the total cost of the project would be more than two billion rupees.

Several Chinese nationals are working on development projects in Pakistan. CPEC is a bilateral venture of both the neighbouring countries, under which China will invest $46 billion in Pakistan.

The economic corridor is about 3,000 kilometres long consisting of highways, railways and pipelines that will connect China’s Xinjiang province to Pakistan’s Gwadar port.

https://www.geo.tv/latest/131776-Ne...ecurity-of-CPEC-Chinese-nationals-in-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarcsPakistan

4180 seems a Good no.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

The duty of the Pakistani government is to look after Pakistani citizens first.

Our government should be the one paying for the security of these engineers.


----------



## Lil Mathew

If the officers comprising this force are already in service, why this project needs an additional 2 billion rupees??


----------

